# Biggin is as big as my 7yr old lol



## tommylee22 (Jan 24, 2013)

Here is my 7yr old Mikayla with my 7month old Tegu lol
She loves her baby boy lol.


----------



## Aardbark (Jan 25, 2013)

Really cute  Tegus get so big


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Love it.  i absolutely love that our kids are growing up with respect and appreciation of animals of all kinds. Remember, they are the future. <3

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 25, 2013)

He is huge now amd a big teddy bear

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## tommylee22 (Jan 25, 2013)

He is a big Teddy, loves to be around the family.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 25, 2013)

Biggin's looking hella big. Keep it up man.


----------



## tommylee22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Will do! Thanks!


----------



## Dubya (Jan 26, 2013)

Damn. What are you feeding him?


----------



## tommylee22 (Jan 26, 2013)

Everything lol


----------



## tommylee22 (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh just wanted to let you all know Biggin is 4ft lol dude will be 5feet at a year old at the rate he's growing


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Jan 26, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Nice
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



K, we need to get our tegus some human growth hormone. Biggin is winning the race.


----------



## tommylee22 (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol he's just a freak man!


I just want to see him break the 5.5ft mark and be a 6 footer lol why not at this rate right.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 27, 2013)

Godzilla is right behind him

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Jan 27, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Godzilla is right behind him
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



Uh, no. Gwangi is.



tommylee22 said:


> Lol he's just a freak man!
> 
> 
> I just want to see him break the 5.5ft mark and be a 6 footer lol why not at this rate right.





I would be happy if Gwangi broke 5ft.


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 27, 2013)

mine is only 26 inches and is 5 months old, idk how your tegu grew so fast


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 27, 2013)

i got niles in sept and before hibernation only measured 18 1/2 in. Hope he grows when he wakes back up

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: RE: Biggin is as big as my 7yr old lol*



Dubya said:


> chitodadon said:
> 
> 
> > Godzilla is right behind him
> ...





Na Godzilla got gwangi he is almost 4ft

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

